# Tracker 1436 Build



## DiverDog357 (Apr 3, 2009)

So I started modding the new Tracker. This is my first Jon Boat. We have used our Sportspal Canoe for the last 25 years. My dad bought it used the year he got married and that was 33 years ago. It has been a great canoe and will still be used, but I needed something bigger for times I take my wife, dad, and dog. What started as just something to throw in the truck has turned into something I pull with the truck with a vision for a really nice boat. So far I only got 1 of my 2 seats I ordered. The other is on backorder and I'm patiently waiting for it. I bought the removable swivel clamp on holders for them cause I wasnt so sure of screwing and bolting stuff to the boat but since have figured it's mine, why not? So I will be getting rid of the clamps and going with the permanant swivels in the future as money becomes available in my big boy toys fund. I also bought a seat pad and put it on the rear bench for times I want to sit there or if I have another person sitting in the back with me. I originally was gonna put it on the front bench so my wife could turn around too talk or whatever but I would have had to cut it down to fit and decided against this being I'm not too familiar with the sewing maching. (Sure wish gram was still around, she would have had it looking factory fresh with her sewing skills!) 

My dad and I put down some plywood decking for the floor, and I covered it with some outdoor carpet I picked up at Lowes. I didnt want to build a raised deck b/c my wife has fell out of the canoe in the past and I could just see that happening quite often from a raised deck. Of course there were some beverages involved, and a long day tied off too friends on a beautiful Memorial Day floating down the Yough River. Anyway we just laid it across the ribs and put some extra pieces we had leftover from the plywood to provide a joist to screw it too. We made it so that we just laid the floor in and can take it out to clean or whatever, this way we didnt have to screw into the ribs. As for the carpeting I just pulled it as tight as I could and stapled it onto the back. I've never worked with carpet b4 so I wasnt too sure how it would turn out, and again didnt want to make it permanant. It is a little loose in the back, I was able to make the front a bit tighter. I may take it off and glue it in the future but it is good enough for me, for now. I removed the left rear handle and cut out a piece of plywood into the good ol Keystone, to show my Pennsylvania Pride. The trolling motor now has a nice piece of wood to clamp too. I bolted the handle onto the left rear brace to tie things off too so it worked out good. I put cleats on the right rear brace and also on the right front side for my anchors. I am buying a Evinrude 9.9 next week, waiting for the shop to get it tuned up so it will be mounted on the back along with the MinnKota 30 I bought for cheap. I have my lil 2.5 on it now and it pushes it surprisingly well. I can hit 6 mph with the gps. 

I still have to make side bunks for times I'm loading from a current by myself, and also some type of trailer guides cause I just cant see that empty trailer without breaking my neck and back standing up in the cab with the tonneau cover open and the tailgate down. I have a good idea what I'm gonna do just need to do it. I also want to take the roller off the front of the trailer and put a piece of 2x4 there so the boat has something solid to butt up against. The flat front against the notched roller just dont look right. I have a nice radio/cd player I took out of my old car and was thinking about cutting into the bench and mounting it with some 6x9s or something but I am not sure if it would hold up to the water and weather. Might wait until I can afford a marine radio and speakers. Eventually I would also like to add a livewell, and some lights but like I said I'm out of fun money for now. Maybe mid summer I'll be able to get some more stuff for it. 

I'd like to say thanks to all the members on here for there threads, and posts cause I got a lot of ideas from you guys. Heres some of the pics, I dont have any of me putting the carpet and and floor together, and I'll post some more when the rain quits. It's raining cats and dogs today!

The beginning:











The flooring:





Keystone:





Anchors:





My buddys watching me work. Wonder if the cat will go fishing with us too. The dog loves it!





Finished flooring:





Not too bad for my first time:















Both seats and new motor:





Video:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3439783636/


----------



## russ010 (Apr 3, 2009)

can't wait to see the progress for this one!


----------



## Zum (Apr 3, 2009)

I see you have two watchers,patiently waiting for the outcome.
Nice job.


----------



## INGrandad (Apr 3, 2009)

Okay, I give up, noob that I am, what's the 'keystone'? 

You guys make this stuff look too easy. I piddled around on my old Lowe 1436 (Now see, I didn't even know what that meant before I asked a while back) tonight, opened up the top of the livewell and ran some wiring, spent most of my time thinking. Takes me a long time to do that. You guys just go...


----------



## Waterwings (Apr 3, 2009)

INGrandad said:


> Okay, I give up, noob that I am, what's the 'keystone'? ...




Refer to the 4th pic from the top above.


----------



## INGrandad (Apr 4, 2009)

Yeah, but what's it do and where's it go in the boat? You gotta spell it out for me.


----------



## BLK fisher (Apr 4, 2009)

Nice job. Lots of luck with it.


----------



## DiverDog357 (Apr 4, 2009)

INGrandad said:


> Okay, I give up, noob that I am, what's the 'keystone'?
> 
> You guys make this stuff look too easy. I piddled around on my old Lowe 1436 (Now see, I didn't even know what that meant before I asked a while back) tonight, opened up the top of the livewell and ran some wiring, spent most of my time thinking. Takes me a long time to do that. You guys just go...




Has nothing to do with a boat per se. When building a stone wall or arch, a mason would use the "Keystone" to lock the other rocks into place. Pennsylvania calls it the Keystone state because it was the central location of the original thirteen colonies forming the United States. I just cut it out so that my trolling motor clamps against it and not directly to the aluminum of the boat. Not a necessary piece just thought it would add some character.

Thanks for all the encouraging replies. You guys have helped me a lot.


----------



## INGrandad (Apr 4, 2009)

> Has nothing to do with a boat per se. When building a stone wall or arch, a mason would use the "Keystone" to lock the other rocks into place. Pennsylvania calls it the Keystone state because it was the central location of the original thirteen colonies forming the United States. I just cut it out so that my trolling motor clamps against it and not directly to the aluminum of the boat. Not a necessary piece just thought it would add some character.



Hell, and I thought it was to do with the modification. Duhhhh, never claimed to be smart.


----------



## INGrandad (Apr 4, 2009)

Just noticed, you boat has no thwarts. I'm fighting around mine right now. Cut my rear floor piece out today, got the trolling motor wire in and connections made. Guess I'ld better get the camera around before I get done with it and go fishing.


----------



## DiverDog357 (Apr 4, 2009)

That will be my next step to wire it up. Not sure exactly how I want to do it yet. I would like to add some led lights, navigation lights, and a radio/cd player. I am trying to figure out a way to run the wires, whether in small conduit or just along the rail. Was thinking of putting some fog lights on the front but I'm worried about drawing bugs. The river is polluted with bugs at night, and I get bit by enough skeeters as is. What do you guys use for mosquitos? I dont like using the Off cause I worry about getting it on my hands and then on my bait/lure. I also would like to build a livewell. Not sure if I want to build it into one of the benches, or make it so I can move it around. I saw one guys build on here and really like it so I will probably copy it. It's the one made out of a tote. A cooler would probably be better for the fish/bait so if I can find a cheap one I may use it. 

Has anyone ever hooked up a regular car radio in their boat? I am thinking it would be o.k if I mount it into the back of one of the bench seats. It would be protected from direct rain but would still get moisture. I was thinking that what do I have to lose? It's just collecting dust sitting on a shelf anyway.


----------



## INGrandad (Apr 4, 2009)

> What do you guys use for mosquitos?


Give up the river and get on the lakes is what I do. And well away from the shore at that. 

The radio, I know there's all weather models out there, we used to have them on the tractors when I was a kid back before there were cabs on everything. Someone else mentioned having a radio in their boat, Baptistpreach maybe. Not sure now.


----------

